# Central Jersey Emergency Contact List



## robtown (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the grea idea.
Keep this list encase you need some help. 

Company name 
Equipment
Phone number 

Boyd Landscape Designs
W4500 Fisher v plow 8.5
Snowex 8500 spreader.
732-684-5690
Ocean and Monmouth counties 
I am out of Toms River
Keep it simple so you dont have 20 pages to print.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Carls Lawn Care
609-610-1826
email [email protected] 
*F150s, F350s, F550s with Boss straight & V Plows
*Deere 4720 tractor -8ft box, 319D 10' metal trip edge, 328D-10' box, two 332D w 10' boxes, can move the two 332s around if needbe.
Mercer & Burlington Counties in NJ
Trucks leave from Willingboro & Pemberton NJ "west and central Burlington county NJ"


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

73 ford f350 dump 7.5 meyers
00 chevy 3500 4x4 dually 9ft fisher mm
00 chevy 2500 4x4 8ft western pro plus 
75 ford tractor loader 10ft box
10 ford f150 mickey mouse plow---:laughing: Sub we use


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Are we supposed to contact u thru osmosis plow nuts lol..
We got a cuple trucks and skids out of englishtown area 7329958486


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

duh----
chris 856-906-9960
jim 856-296-5628


----------



## PropertyPros (Nov 2, 2011)

*CNJ Emergency Contact List*

2011 F350 w/ Western Wideout
SnowEx tailgate spreader

Better spreader next year, spent all my cash on new plow and truck.

Michael 732-604-4954 Toms River Area


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

ram diesel with mvp
250 with 8ft
skid
out of thefreehold or aberdeen area
732-585-6814


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

North Central area here....Hunterdon
Will travel where ever need be...
Scott 908-334-0555


----------



## Plow&Win (Nov 29, 2011)

*Central Jersey List*

Plowin
Northern Ocean County, Will travel for enough work
2002 F-250 with Western plow
732-998-1380
[email protected]


----------



## NJlandscaper908 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ince Landscape Construction & Management
F350 w/ 8' pro plus
Jeep wrangler with 7' meyer
Union County - exit 135
908-232-0249


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Vincent J. Dominianni Landscape Contracting LLC
973.248.5747
2007 Ram 3500 4x4
9' pro plus
Ringwood NJ (Northern Passaic County)


----------



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

F150 7.6 western. Toms river area 732-678-8681 ask for Joe or Sherri


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

We can always use pickups in NYC if anyone is ever available; We also have 13 3yd loaders, 6 backhoes, and 3 skid steers that we keep in NYC which may not always get as much snow as surrounding areas. We also have dump trailers, tri-axles, plenty of subcontractors and additional equipment we keep in Massachusetts if the **** hits the fan. WE WILL TRAVEL!! 

The Natural Landscape

508-466-8246


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

Cliff 
2012 Ford F250 8ft Boss plow
1998 Chevy 2500 8ft Meyer plow
1993 Chevy Blazer 7.5 Meyer plow
1999 Jeep Cherokee 6.5 Meyer plow
917-362-0710
Jackson,nj


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Tom (732)-333-4424
[email protected]
South amboy-freehold area
F350 w/ 9' western and tailgate spreader.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

Rowans snow removal 
38 years in the buisness
Monmouth county Middletown, red bank ocean twp and Neptune

11 Ford F350 diesel 8' 6" western
08 Ford F350 diesel 8' western
05 Ford F350 V10 8' western 
98 Dodge 3500 dually 8'6" western 
01 Dodge ram 1500 shortbed 7.5 western ultra 
99 Dodge ram 1500 shortbed 7.5 western ultra 
John Deere 3720 cab snow basket
John Deere blowers
4 lesco stainless spreaders
3 stainless airflo's 

also have 2 friends subs with f350s and 8ft westerns.
skid steer, loader and tractor.

Billy
732 241 4774


----------

